# Plumbing in - filters for scale reduction / hard water



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone

I am looking to get plumbing ready for a new machine. I live in a hard water area (as told to me by Severn Trent).

I have read a lot of posts on here about water filters of various different types and there seems to be some which are for taste/particles, some for scale and then some for both.

I am only looking for a filter to do my new coffee machine, which I use once or twice a day only - so really low water usage really.

I suspect it will be a HX machine so may be a little higher than a DB due to the cooling flush needed.

I don't mind de-scaling so not looking for an ultimate solution.

I'm finding it difficult to compare the different filters against each other!

Can anyone suggest something small and reasonably priced that will suffice?

Thanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you go to an online retailer, it can get expensive. If you look at eBay and the likes you can sometimes find a reasonable bargain. Personally, I use a Brita Purity C30 cartridge which has a flow head that lets you bypass between 30% and 70% of the water. If I ws starting out again, I would buy the same C30 cartridge, but choose this head

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brita-Purity-c-Flow-Meter-10-100a-/192079074872?hash=item2cb8ce1638:g:I1kAAOSwUKxYe5fR

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRITA-PURITY-C300-WATER-FILTER-CARTRIDGE-BNIB-/282327695898?hash=item41bc0ac21a:g:1l0AAOSwqu9U6g~t


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Also have a look at this thread, almost the exact same issue being discussed at the mo:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?35983-Filters-for-plumbing-in-machine


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Has anyone ever tried

http://www.eastmidlandswater.com/Details.asp?ProductID=3009

This scale remover?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

No knowledge of the product. There appears to be an abundance of general information BUT no specifics as to what / how much it does remove.









You could fit this and be little better off than a Brita jug filter.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The way it decribes it it sounds like it doesn't remove the calcium but adds something which inhibited it's formation into scale.

No idea if I've read that right or if that is simply how most scale systems work.


----------

